# Flash Back Wire Jobs and Tuch-ups



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Just thought I would Go Back and show you guys some Touch ups and some Wire jobs I did here On All these Hemi Funny Car builds in the last few days here, 
The* Hawaiian Charger Funny car*, and The* 41 Willys Gasser, Mazmanian* builds, That I built A few weeks back now, Some of you may remember the builds when they where First posted as well. I used a couple of Pre-Wired Distributor kits I picked up since then on them, These are both Yellow wired, 1:24/1:25 scale Parts Kits from _MegaHobby_ On these build touch ups, But I get them other places as well, Like I'm sure most of you know and do from places like Model Roundup and other web sites, as well as Deferent colored wire raps you can use for deferent engines jobs, Some Milled Aluminum and Others Just plain Plastic Distributors will work just as good I have found if your not doing yours from scratch that is, I use these as well because there quick and easy to use with Pre Drilling 1/16 bit holes for The main unit, as well as the Plug wire holes with 1/16 black plastic tubing that they come with for the tips and plugs and coil mountings, These are all from the same kind of Parts kits But like I said there are other makers as you may know and colors you can use too. I keep a few in stock for deferent builds my self now after this,....
.....And Just F.Y.I....... If anyone knows where to Find them, I really need a 1:16 Scale Pre Wires Kit for that Dukes Charger Build we all were talking about a few weeks back, So If anyone Knows where to find them Please Let me know. 
I haven't started it So I have time if a good place come up here, I will go pick one or two of them up for it if so.



_Ian_


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I would like to build a Willys gasser as my next kit. You do very nice work!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay dude, good to see yea here again, and thinks for the remarks, GETTING PRETTY SLOW AROUND HERE as of late, why don't you pull up a table and do a build we me, Wake these guys up a bit, They could use it, Anyway I know were to get one of these kits if you wont one, JUST LIKE THIS ONE AS WELL, I will go find the link here in a bit, There not easy to find realty, Kind of rear, But there out there, On the paint for this one, I used a Chrome Red anodize Rattle can Red shade, Again a little hard to find but any other color just Kind of pales to it really and it is what the kit calls for, More of a Candy Apply red really, But mine is ok with this shade, I like it better really, the Charger was almost what the doctor ordered as well, Only I didn't like the Gold back wheels it called for and the Blue frame real, Thought it would be better once again like this, and in the end WE HAVE TO LIKE THEM WHEN THERE DONE, as the way we build them you know, Who cares what the box calls for in that case, The real cars are nice But these are reproductions after all, 
so they need Improvements, RIGHT,..lol

Here is the one place to find the paint Paint, 
http://www.amazon.com/VHT-SP450-Anodized-Color-Coat/dp/B00296GLWO
You could do it in a Blue of the same kind of paint, Or the Purple, if not the Red, I have three of those colors from the same make and more Like the Gold and Chrome, and there REALY NICE PAINTS AS WELL just a word of advice on them, Give it the Right backing shade and primer, depending on what you wont it to come out like in the end, Lighter or darker, But nothing is, NOT GOOD WITH THESE, you will use to much paint to cover it well, Black is nice but a Gray is JUST RIGHT.

As far as where to find the kit, I will PM you with that information if you need, OR WONT IT. Might have to keep some of are conversation UNDER THE TABLE like always. For all the Really good stuff anyway,..lol... 
BUT LETS GET A BUILD ON HERE, this place is DIEING AS OF LATE, we need to breath some life it to it again tell some of the others decide to do more builds as well,,, OK...




Ian


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm going to pick a kit here shortly and see what I can do with it! Thanks for the source tip!


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

nice addition wiring always adds to the overall look,if the General is true to the orginial it already has plug wires and fuel lines included in the kit


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

REALLY, i better go open the darn thing and see,...."WOW"..I dint know that, cant find them in 1:16, Anywhere, I HAVE LOOKED EVERYWHERE TO,......Hope so.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope, this reproduction don't seem to have that in the kit included here, TO BAD REALLY, because its not a true kit to match the original with that part not included I should think, that's for sure, STILL HAVE TO FIND some kind of kit to build that part now being a 1:16 scale, I'm sure I will work something out it time, So many other kits to build anyway, there is no reason to worry about it just now I guess.

Ian


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Ian, if you cannot find anything for that, then you may wanna try the suggestion posted on this site:

http://www.masscar.com/bitsandpieces/HowTos/wiring_distributors.htm


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

thats a bummer kinda of figures though cause they kept the price reasonable considering its size


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*New Parts kits*

These are A few Pre-Wired Distributor kits I just picked up to do some of the Funny Car and Rail dragsters, as wall as a few Blown Engines to put together in my small collection of mussel car kits on the shelf now, there setting on the shelf awaiting there turn to come together now with these Parts Kits, and Each one of these kits will need to be as detailed as I can get them my self, Witch is nowhere near as detailed as some of the builders I have seen out here, But I like to give them somewhat of a realistic view as possible At lest from a distance, and this well require them to have a Wire Job as here, I have tried to do my own but I find this is just Quicker as well as MUCH CLEANER a look Then I can do my slef. THESE KITS HERE ARE *"Preston's Car Part's.. 1/24 & 1/25 Scale kits*. I have used a few other builds kits before, But its time to give theses a try here, All the stuff for a good parts kit are there, The tubing and Slightly detailed Distributors as well in a few deferent wire colors on them, I know I will need more then this, But this is a good start, Here is a Picture of those Parts kits for you to check out if you like, These are all from ModelRoundup.com, Lots of Great prices and some kits as well, Very hard to find ANYWERE ELSE ELSE, you might wont to check them out if you haven't already,....
Here is there link to check out, http://www.modelroundup.com ..


Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a photo of an old kit I wired and plumbed:









I made brackets out of aluminum can and wound a strand of wire around a pin for the butterfly spring, built a fuel distribution block and added injector hoses... This was the first kit I had built in several years.

When is too much enough? :freak: lol!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

THATS HOT DUDE, very nice job indeed, I have two of these kits to build my self on the shelf, But I just don't think they will ever be as Trick as this, very nice detail job man Your good at that, I have An old Eddie and Ercie Hills PENNZOIL Top Fuel kit, and the Shelly Anderson's Western Auto's PARTS AMERICA "HAVOLINE" kits, two of witch I think have the BEST DECAL and COLOR kits combinations on them, Don't know when I will get around to building them, But soon enough I guess, I will have to say dude, You have gone over the top on that build, Nice and clean as well as LIKE YOU SAID, allot of tricks to get it to look like that, I'm sure you could teach me a thing or two there, I guess I could do that my self already, But I'm just to lazy I guess, They will look good when I'm done, BUT THIS KIT YOU HAVE BUILD, looks GREAT DUDE........


Ian


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Ian. Anyone with patience and a bit of ingenuity can do what I did here. I could have gone a lot farther than this. I've seen some really insane builds on rail dragsters. 

I think I got this kit on eBay for something like $4.00, in 2005. It probably cost more to ship it than it cost for the kit.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YEP, there over $30 buck now anywhere, and that would be a cheep one dude, Most are in the $50 $60 dollar range now, ANY OF THEM, Thats WHEN YOU CAN FIND THEM, Go look for either one that I showed you, (MIGHT NOT FIND THEM)...Even know there ALL THE SAME REALLY just deferent decal sheets,..got both of mine for around $30 a peace, but Like I said I was looking got THOSE TWO ONLY...


Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

good job on the rail detailing that does look really nice,are rail kits really that high now ?? we used to use just the main body for slotcar drag racing and threw the rest away,there was a couple hundred if you counted all that everyone had,but we were paying 5-6 bucks on closeout from the distributors


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

MAN what a Wast Dakota, The the engines where KILLER ON THOSE KITS, would love to have all those parts for lots of deferent Customs builds now you know, I remember as well when they where cheep, Wasn't that long ago really, I know where to get Sets of just the body's and reals, No decals or engines, all in one grope,.But this kits make GREAT Big Block Engine kit builds Like I said, you can use anywhere man, .. When I think about all we lost between ALL OF US in time now, Make me wont to cry,...lol

Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry about the bummer but it was true,I know they were killer for parts but there was so many arround no one ever thought they would dry up,it was the same for almost any model kit cause we used the bodies,chrome,windows and some decals on 1/24-1/25 scale slot drag cars and guys would have a dozen maybe more slot cars at any given time,did that for a few years then he closed up shop I would help out some at the shop and he would let me order stuff at cost,those were great times you wouldn't beleive some of the closeout pricing,now a new guy has opened up a slot shop but we never hit it off so could so i don't go in there 

yeah remember when we were kids with firecrackers and M-80s if you were lucky darn that was stupid but who would have thought


----------

